# 84   86
.  .      .   ,      84  86 (   99  84).

                 ,    ,    24%,  .            ?

----------

?     ?

----------


## .

, .     ?   ,    ?

----------

. . 

  ,              (90,1),   90.9               ,   90,9 ,                   .

    90,     .     86,            ..

----------


## .

, ,         . 


> 90,9 ,


   ???  ,  86   ??? 
,   ,       84         ?        :Embarrassment:  
        ,  86        .

----------

> , ,         .    ???  ,  86   ???


 ,         (),     ,         24%.       ,    .            .


86    76,5 -   
76,5 91,1 -   
               .

[QUOTE=.;51031302],   ,       84         ?       QUOTE]

  .       ,

----------


## .

-.      :Frown:

----------


## .

,         .     100 ,        ,   100  24% = 24 .     120 ,         -         .     120  24%   :Embarrassment:     .

----------

..      ,                 . .  24%  2 .

----------


## .

,       .

----------

> ,       .


:           (    ),     ,           . 

  :              ?

----------


## .

? ?



> 


    ?  ?     ,      ? .
 ,        ,    .

----------

,   . ,      .

                   ,    84  86,     .         ?    ?

----------


## .

.    ,   ?  ,       84 ? .

----------

, ,   
60         51 -    . 
10         60 -  
26         10 -     . 
90.8.1    26 -  26 

:            .    26 ,       20,     86

----------


## zas77

> , ,   
> 60         51 -    . 
> 10         60 -  
> 26         10 -     . 
> 90.8.1    26 -  26 
> :            .    26 ,       20,     86


 -. 
   , .. ,   .44,  ,  .20. 
  ,    -   - ?
    ,     .41.

,        84 / 86     .

----------


## .

> ,        84 / 86     .


       .   84     ,      84   .

----------

.        :
- 20 " ";
- 26 " ";
- 44 "  ".
   ,    ,   20 " ",        ,   (,  "", "  ,    ", "   "  ..).
     20 " "     ,    .
  26 " "   ,     .

----------


## .

?  ,    ,        ,         .
  ,      ?     ,        .

----------


## zas77

> ,    ,   20 " "


-,   ,   **     ?
      ? 
      ?

----------


## .

*zas77*,      , ?        :Frown:     ,     .

----------

2005 . 10     


 41.1        60   
 90.2.1     41.1   
 90,9        90.2.1   
 99           90.9   . 
 99           84   -   
 84           86.1  -   .

----------


## .

, 41   .         .

----------

,      ? 
       ( 99  84 -      84  86.1 - .   )          . 

          ,        6,    "   "?

----------


## .

,  ,      .        ?
, ,       .    .        . ,              .   -   ,      -    ,   . 
 ,    86   91      . ?         84  86!   ?    ,         ,        .

----------


## zas77

1.      .

2.   84 / 86 (16  17)       . ,   .

----------

86,1     (   )
86.2	-   
86.2.1	-   
86.2.2	-   
86.2.5	-     
      86.2    86,1

        ,       ,    ()      (. 14 . 250  ).       .
        ,                (    86-     ).     .

----------

> ,        .


   2006 ,    ,         .

     :  86    ,     . 
          ,    ,    ,    .  

     : 
(   90.9 +   91.9) 24 %,    99  ,     .       . ,   51   ,       .     .

----------

,  .          .

----------


## .

. ,        ,      ,           .
 1      10  (    ), 2      120,      . 90   , 86       . 
  .     .     ?        ,     .



> ,       ,    ()      (. 14 . 250  ).


  ,           ,   . ,       .

----------

> . ,        ,      ,           .


    86.2.5    .    .  ,                 .       . 

      ,                  ,        . 


86 76,5 -   
76,5 91,1 -   
-      08 -      ( 1)
 12   -            ( 1)

      ,         ,          86      (  1       12-  ).    86      .

----------


## .

, ,    .      -  .    ,          :Wink:  
   ,    ,   ,         :Frown: 
          ,       .

----------

. 

,    ,      : 
 99  84 -    (31.12.06)

 ,     ,            
 () 10.01.05 
 84  86.1 -       


         ,   ,    2006 . ?

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,               51  50 ,      10 ,41,43.?51     .      .86    ,       .        86  90.      -.

----------


## .

*m'm*, ,   -    ,    :Frown:  ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

,       .     ,     ,  , . .

----------

51   ,                   ,     . 

           .        . 

 ,       33.             ! 

 !

----------


## Lisaya

> ,  ,


.

----------

31.12.06   99  84 -   ,   
 :   84  86.1     31.12.06 .. 

        2004 .       ,  31 ,    ,    .   ,  . 14     22.07.2003 N 67,    , .         ,  ,        ,       ()      (,   2007 .).
 ,     (), ,     (     ),           (  90     - . 2 . 15    21.11.1996 N 129-),           .
 ,           7/98 -              .    ,  ,     .


  ( )            6?     2006 ?

----------


## .

** ,     (),   ,   ,      ,       .        .

----------

,           . 84.

----------

84  86.          ....    ...,          .   . . 
         , ,            ?         84  86 .

----------


## zas77

> 84  86.


  ,                 .

----------

> ,                 .


,        ,     .     ?

----------


## zas77

> ,        ,     .     ?


  .   -     .

----------

..    .       ,        ?

----------

.

----------

!

----------


## Simfonia

> ,                 .


, ,      ?                     ...               ...

----------


## zas77

> 


 ,     1 . 
   , ..  .  86   96

----------


## zas77

> ,     1 . 
>    , ..  .  86   96


, , ,   :Wow:  .  -      :Frown:  
1)    84 / 86.  .      6.
2) .96       .
    . 96,     ( )     ,    86 / 96.          .     ,      96.

----------

!
    84  86,  31.12.2007.,      01.01.2008.

----------


## zas77

> 84  86, 
> 1)  31.12.2007.,     
> 2)  01.01.2008.


  31.12

----------

zas77,
 !  :Smilie:

----------

